# UKBFF 2010 Midlands Pics



## Jem




----------



## Lois_Lane

Nice pictures. Besides Adam are any of those guys members here?


----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice pictures. Besides Adam are any of those guys members here?


Con I'm not too sure - no regular posters anyway. Lee Harding is on UKM as Lees_Biceps but I think that's about it


----------



## Guest

Flex looks *HUGE*!


----------



## Jem

Dan said:


> Flex looks *HUGE*!


Erm not here he doesnt


----------



## South Champ Jnr

some quality pics, the standard in the midlands looks really strong, is this the last qualifier before the British??? That Junior in the first selection of pictures has some of the worst gyno ive ever seen in any contest pictures! Feel for the poor guy, i thought he had the best physique, but judges would never give it with gyno like that.


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Erm not here he doesnt
> 
> View attachment 44294


LMAO! :lol: God Jem you look great! :thumbup1:

Trying not to take anything from our guys but when Flex's pic came up it was a bit of a visual shock! He's friggin' massive!


----------



## Jem

South Champ Jnr said:


> some quality pics, the standard in the midlands looks really strong, is this the last qualifier before the British??? That Junior in the first selection of pictures has some of the worst gyno ive ever seen in any contest pictures! Feel for the poor guy, i thought he had the best physique, but judges would never give it with gyno like that.


There's the Leeds show next sunday and the Leamington show the following week. Not sure of any others.

He had really bad, really visible gyno :confused1: - not quite sure why he got up there with it like that - shame because his routine was well put together.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> LMAO! :lol: God Jem you look great! :thumbup1:
> 
> Trying not to take anything from our guys but when Flex's pic came up it was a bit of a visual shock! He's friggin' massive!


Yeah he is looking bigger than ever. Such a nice chap though - would spend all day chatting to you.


----------



## Guest

Spoke to Flex at Bodypower, really nice and down to earth bloke. Jem if you're at leeds on Sunday I won't be saying hello, I am short, you are not. That is all :lol:


----------



## Jem

Dan said:


> Spoke to Flex at Bodypower, really nice and down to earth bloke. Jem if you're at leeds on Sunday I won't be saying hello, I am short, you are not. That is all :lol:


Dan I'm thinking about it - have a pal competing wants me to travel with her - and if Im there, I will hunt you down  Most men are shorter than me, divnt get a complex pet :lol:


----------



## Guest

Going in disguise.


----------



## laurie g

South Champ Jnr said:


> some quality pics, the standard in the midlands looks really strong, is this the last qualifier before the British??? That Junior in the first selection of pictures has some of the worst gyno ive ever seen in any contest pictures! Feel for the poor guy, i thought he had the best physique, but judges would never give it with gyno like that.


Unfortunate- he trains in stuart cores gym and yes hes got a good physique dont know where he placed though


----------



## laurie g

Dan said:


> *Spoke to Flex at Bodypower, really nice and down to earth bloke.* Jem if you're at leeds on Sunday I won't be saying hello, I am short, you are not. That is all :lol:


I saw him at the bodypower expo- wasnt impressed by his attitude on the show that was there - he was supposed to give out prizes to the competitors hmm no couldnt be ****d, so they ( the competitors) waited around on stage till someone else gave the trophys out, then flex strolled on near the end like he didn't give a feck. Felt sorry for the competitors one of the worst run shows i have seen but had a very good standard of guys and girls


----------



## 1DAY

Great pics gutted i couldn't go.

All groups looked great.flex= awesome


----------



## Dsahna

How tall are you Jem me ol chum???


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> How tall are you Jem me ol chum???


Yo Dan - 5 11


----------



## Dsahna

Im around 5'10:lol:whats an inch between mates eh,as long as you aint wearing fcuking stilettos


----------



## IanStu

the one thing that realy surprised me at the bodypower expo was how short the competitors and pros were....just seems that most male bodybuilders are below average height, certainly were at that show...Jay Cutler only came up to my belly button..shame


----------



## defdaz

IanStu said:


> the one thing that realy surprised me at the bodypower expo was how short the competitors and pros were....just seems that most male bodybuilders are below average height, certainly were at that show...Jay Cutler only came up to my belly button..shame


Dwarfist ba5tard! Bet you hate gingers and fatties as well don't you!? :tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Oi i'm 5'9" am i below average height???? maybe for a yeti


----------



## IanStu

defdaz said:


> Dwarfist ba5tard! Bet you hate gingers and fatties as well don't you!? :tongue:


of course I do...I'm only human afterall :lol:



Khaos said:


> Oi i'm 5'9" am i below average height????


that'll be a yes :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

IanStu said:


> the one thing that realy surprised me at the bodypower expo was how short the competitors and pros were....just seems that most male bodybuilders are below average height, certainly were at that show...Jay Cutler only came up to my belly button..shame


Most pro's would be between 5'8" and 5'10" which would be around average height.

Few shorter guys and taller guys but most will be average.


----------



## Jem

Average = short

Why mess about with terminology - just cut to the chase :whistling:  :innocent:


----------



## Big JMJ

has anyone got the results?

how did lee harding get on?


----------



## Jem

Big JMJ said:


> has anyone got the results?
> 
> how did lee harding get on?


Lee wiped the board 

he has just put his pics up on Face Book

He won 3 classes [sorry I'm vague here - I was hungry] ...but he did get overall.

Mr Birmingham

Overall

and something else ?


----------



## AWG

My Uni Flat-Mates cousin competed in this show

Tyler Smith, can't remember what catagory it was but he won apparently? anyone shed some light/pictures?


----------



## Big JMJ

MANY Thanks:thumb:



Jem said:


> Lee wiped the board
> 
> he has just put his pics up on Face Book
> 
> He won 3 classes [sorry I'm vague here - I was hungry] ...but he did get overall.
> 
> Mr Birmingham
> 
> Overall
> 
> and something else ?


----------



## Jem

No probs JMJ

I am trying to get a list of categories so will post up as soon as I do !

Lee Harding's & Shaun Blackwood's [prepped by Lee] routines were excellent so would be nice to have their vids in here [hint, hint  ]

I've got a great vid of Bob [owner of ironworks] which is a giggle but not sure how to put it on here ? it's on my fb profile...help ? 

I recall the name - re Tyler ...will have a look !


----------



## Fantom

Temple Gym does it again!! Well done to Lee Atlas Harding................Universe next:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Fantom said:


> Temple Gym does it again!! Well done to Lee Atlas Harding................Universe next:thumb:


pmsl simon - noooo he's ironworks :lol: :lol: :lol:

you have to admit we kicked ass yesterday doncha ? :thumb:


----------



## Fantom

No Lee's our man, bet he's never threw up in Iron works after quads ha ha


----------



## Jem

Fantom said:


> No Lee's our man, bet he's never threw up in Iron works after quads ha ha


Furry nuff  - you can keep the vomiting for the cobbles outside temple  I'll have to pop down and see what I'm missing :thumbup1:


----------



## PAULSHEZ

It was a very good standard yesterday really impressed. Not many heavy weights though that was a shame, but yes the winner Lee was very good.

My mate James Booth also competed in the under 90 inters it was his first show and would just like to say really well done, hes stuck to the diet 100% and came in ripped just didnt place but for his first show really impressive.

I think i saw you at the show Jem, just didnt get to say hello but will do next time, did you see me?


----------



## Jem

PAULSHEZ said:


> It was a very good standard yesterday really impressed. Not many heavy weights though that was a shame, but yes the winner Lee was very good.
> 
> My mate James Booth also competed in the under 80 inters it was his first show and would just like to say really well done, hes stuck to the diet 100% and came in ripped just didnt place but for his first show really impressive.
> 
> I think i saw you at the show Jem, just didnt get to say hello but will do next time, did you see me?


I did indeed mr sheriff - I was having me snap taken with AH24 and I spied you - crystal is in the background on the pic [it's on my facebook page - was gonna tag it but didnt think you'd wanna pic of me and adam :lol: ]  Lost you after that though :lol:


----------



## 3752

Fantom said:


> Temple Gym does it again!! Well done to Lee Atlas Harding................Universe next:thumb:


Hey Si hope your well mate?

is Lee doing the Universe?

just realised that the junior who had the very bad gyno is actually from my gym i think.....if it is him then i understand the gyno:whistling:


----------



## PAULSHEZ

get it tagged Jem


----------



## Fantom

Pscarb said:


> Hey Si hope your well mate?
> 
> is Lee doing the Universe?
> 
> just realised that the junior who had the very bad gyno is actually from my gym i think.....if it is him then i understand the gyno:whistling:


Hi Paul,

yesl Lee is doing the NABBA England this sunday so if he qualifies then he'll be going for the Universe instead of the UKBFF Finals.

We're off to the Mr Olympia thursday so cant make it but will defo be at the Universe:thumbup1:

See you there bud!!


----------



## 3752

nice one....enjoy the Olympia mate you jammy bugger....

see you at the Universe mate


----------



## laurie g

Pscarb said:


> Hey Si hope your well mate?
> 
> is Lee doing the Universe?
> 
> just realised that the junior who had the very bad gyno is actually from my gym i think.....if it is him then i understand the gyno:whistling:


yes Paul- it is him, the name escapes me, John?, Ollie?, Dave?- nope cant remember


----------



## Jsb

Andy Lawley from the first photos top bloke trains at same gym as me


----------



## 3752

i cannot understand how Andy did not get an invite placing 2nd and looking like he did??

Laurie very sad mate...although now i know who he is i am not suprised...


----------



## defdaz

Pscarb said:


> i cannot understand how Andy did not get an invite placing 2nd and looking like he did??
> 
> Laurie very sad mate...although now i know who he is i am not suprised...


Totally agree, Adam showed a nice balanced physique. Surely out-and-out mass shouldn't be the only determinant for whether a junior gets a brit invite?!


----------



## Uriel

couldn't believe that lad got on stage with the comedey t1t.......should have binned it


----------



## LittleChris

Paul you have said twice you aren't surprised he has gyno that bad, why is this?


----------



## 3752

LittleChris said:


> Paul you have said twice you aren't surprised he has gyno that bad, why is this?


i know this because he trains in my gym and i know what he has taken....and no i will not tell


----------



## Jem

Paul Sheriff/ Rack .....Is this your James Booth ?


----------



## leesbiceps

I am over the moon about my results yesterday and appreciate all the support I got from many people. Loving the sword lol. Now for the NABBA England this weekend. Back on it hard again now. If ur going see you there.


----------



## Jem

leesbiceps said:


> I am over the moon about my results yesterday and appreciate all the support I got from many people. Loving the sword lol. Now for the NABBA England this weekend. Back on it hard again now. If ur going see you there.


Yes you really are loving that sword haha ! ....get your pics and routine up then lee :bounce:


----------



## bigbear21

good show lee got straight first in every class he did, one to watch cant remember his name he placed 3rd in the inter over 90 off on condition but jez the guy carrys some size if he gets the diet nailed he could really do some damage


----------



## leesbiceps

pics and video of routine are on my facebook


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Jem no thats not james. He was in the inters under 90kg, was the first one on.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Sorry my mistake i did put under 80s first


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> Hey Si hope your well mate?
> 
> is Lee doing the Universe?
> 
> just realised that the junior who had the very bad gyno is actually from my gym i think.....if it is him then i understand the gyno :whistling:


whys that then paul???


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> i know this because he trains in my gym and i know what he has taken....and no i will not tell


hm:confused1:!


----------



## defdaz

leesbiceps said:


> I am over the moon about my results yesterday and appreciate all the support I got from many people. Loving the sword lol. Now for the NABBA England this weekend. Back on it hard again now. If ur going see you there.


Lee, congrats on blitzing the competition! I've seen you PT'ing at the Ironworks but never spoken to you - always thought you were a big dude!

Forgive me if I'm mistaken but don't the UKBFF ban competitors who compete for NABBA? Or has this changed now?


----------



## laurie g

stuartcore said:


> hm:confused1:!


oii you should be on holiday i thought ( cos you were skiving off yesterday when i came in)


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Lee, congrats on blitzing the competition! I've seen you PT'ing at the Ironworks but never spoken to you - always thought you were a big dude!
> 
> Forgive me if I'm mistaken but don't the UKBFF ban competitors who compete for NABBA? Or has this changed now?


You can do Nabba first then switch to UKBFF is how I understand it ...but if you do UKBFF comp first - you cannot then do a Nabba show.


----------



## Jem

PAULSHEZ said:


> Sorry my mistake i did put under 80s first


Ok I will have a look at the pics for men in blue pants


----------



## Fantom

Jem said:


> You can do Nabba first then switch to UKBFF is how I understand it ...but if you do UKBFF comp first - you cannot then do a Nabba show.


Lee is not doing the UKBFF Finals.....he's concentrating on NABBA...:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Fantom said:


> Lee is not doing the UKBFF Finals.....he's concentrating on NABBA...:laugh:


yeah I know Simon - was just a general response not specific to Lee  ...didn't realise this was what daz was getting at when he posed the question - bit blonde like that you know :whistling:


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> oii you should be on holiday i thought ( cos you were skiving off yesterday when i came in)


hehehe! I'm off to the Olympia today! had loads to sort out yesterday before i go! hows training going?


----------



## RACK

No Em that's not James. James has a plenty of tattoos, some writing going across his chest so should be easy to spot


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> No Em that's not James. James has a plenty of tattoos, some writing going across his chest so should be easy to spot


----------



## RACK

That James


----------



## defdaz

The man did good!! Very impressive.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> That James


Tall bugger isnt he 

Here's another couple of random pics


----------



## RACK

Everyone's tall to me!!!!!!!


----------



## PRL

Show was of a good standard. Shame there wasnt that many competitors.

Standout for me was Shaun Blackwood. Mr Harding, congrats on the win Mr Midlands. I heard you were responsible for Shaun's new look? Very impressed. He looked very impressive.


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> whys that then paul???


the reason is clear he has taken more gear than is needed and not looked at the ancillaries to combat or prevent gyno like using an AI(aromasin, letro, adex) the pictures show gyno at a stage that would most definatly need surgery to totally get rid, if he had used a decent AI earlier in his prep then he might not of got gyno or at the very worst it would be held at a stage that could be controlled in the future with an AI or SERM's rather than surgery, would you not agree?


----------



## leesbiceps

PRL said:


> Show was of a good standard. Shame there wasnt that many competitors.
> 
> Standout for me was Shaun Blackwood. Mr Harding, congrats on the win Mr Midlands. I heard you were responsible for Shaun's new look? Very impressed. He looked very impressive.


yes Pete I trained and prepped him for the 12 weeks and he looked his best. He did very well, now i'm just trying to step it up fir him a little for the british.

And cheers, I am very happy with my wins the weekend but havnt been able to celebrate because of still dieting for show this coming sunday. The life of a bodybuilder!!


----------



## PRL

A very good job Lee. The best Ive seen Shaun look. Nice one

Good Luck for the Uni mate.


----------



## Dagman72

Pscarb said:


> the reason is clear he has taken more gear than is needed and not looked at the ancillaries to combat or prevent gyno like using an AI(aromasin, letro, adex) the pictures show gyno at a stage that would most definatly need surgery to totally get rid, if he had used a decent AI earlier in his prep then he might not of got gyno or at the very worst it would be held at a stage that could be controlled in the future with an AI or SERM's rather than surgery, would you not agree?


Surely a friend or someone would/should of told him.

Agree with the above by the way


----------



## nobbysnuts123

i like this guys tit

ScreenShot005.bmp


----------



## VIDEO ERIC




----------



## VIDEO ERIC




----------



## Jem

Great pics Eric - gotta say I didnt get any of Luke Bagster and I thought he was ace :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Emma


----------



## becka

would anyone know the actual list of competitors? their names? i took some shots at the show and would like to credit them under the images,,,

eric - gr8 shots!

the ones im trying to find out are (in erics pics)

all three men in the very last photo of (all doing side chest)

no.58 (doing lat spread)

the three lads in the second image (underneath bodyfitness girls pic)

thanks!

Bx


----------



## Jem

Luke Bagster is the chap in middle with the beard in the last photo becka


----------



## Uriel

number 15 5th pic from bottom.....LEGS??


----------



## becka

do you know the guy on the left next to luke bagster?


----------



## becka

who's no.41 doing most muscular??


----------



## leveret

Uriel said:


> number 15 5th pic from bottom.....LEGS??


yeah look decent don't they!

hey what did your legs look like on stage?


----------



## Uriel

leveret said:


> yeah look decent don't they!
> 
> hey what did your legs look like on stage?


No they don't look decent IMO & i haven't been on stage, maybe I'll wait til my legs are good enough Mr fuking touchy


----------



## chrisj22

Uriel said:


> No they don't look decent IMO & i haven't been on stage, maybe I'll wait til my legs are good enough Mr fuking touchy


 :lol:

It's fcukin full of em' isn't it :lol:


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> the reason is clear he has taken more gear than is needed and not looked at the ancillaries to combat or prevent gyno like using an AI(aromasin, letro, adex) the pictures show gyno at a stage that would most definatly need surgery to totally get rid, if he had used a decent AI earlier in his prep then he might not of got gyno or at the very worst it would be held at a stage that could be controlled in the future with an AI or SERM's rather than surgery, would you not agree?


no i totally agree, i just thought you new something i didn't.

the problem was there before his prep started and after dieting it only enhanced the problem. He's well aware of the problem and is getting it sorted. It is a shame as i think if he didn't have it he probably would have won the class!.

Anyway hows the prep going paul?


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> no i totally agree, i just thought you new something i didn't.
> 
> the problem was there before his prep started and after dieting it only enhanced the problem. He's well aware of the problem and is getting it sorted. It is a shame as i think if he didn't have it he probably would have won the class!.
> 
> Anyway hows the prep going paul?


i am never at the gym Stu believe me i knew nothing apart from jamie has used far to much gear in the off season....and i agree if he would not have had this very big problem he would of won the class....

the prep is going well thanks only 5 more weeks to go to end 42 weeks of dieting


----------



## stuartcore

Pscarb said:


> i am never at the gym Stu believe me i knew nothing apart from jamie has used far to much gear in the off season....and i agree if he would not have had this very big problem he would of won the class....
> 
> the prep is going well thanks only 5 more weeks to go to end 42 weeks of dieting


Yeah I think your rite there Paul!.

you've had a busy year this season, 2 diets in one year is no easy task. Keep up the hard work and soldier on!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## phenom82

Jem said:


> Yo Dan - 5 11


You weren't on the inbetweeners the other night were you Jem?


----------



## flawless

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice pictures. Besides Adam are any of those guys members here?


----------



## flawless

yes i am a member on here , andy lawley


----------



## Leedswannabe

WHO IS NUMBER 31, he is a beast!!!


----------



## DazUKM

look at #2's tit! why would u go on stage with that


----------

